# Minigeneradores podrían alimentar sensores inalámbricos



## asherar (Abr 11, 2010)

Artículo fuente en RF Globalnet Newspaper

Me hizo acordar a los relojes pulsera con cuerda que se cargaba sola. 
Para considerarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## jucapol (Dic 21, 2010)

500 uW tienes razon son potencias para microconsumos, interesante si tienes mas informacion de como lo diseñaron te la agradecere


----------



## asherar (Dic 23, 2010)

No creo que revelen mucho más que eso.


----------

